# Lost 4g - d2vzw



## therobut (Sep 6, 2012)

I have this strange problem where my phone can't seem to connect to 4g, and instead is stuck on 3g.

I have the Verizon galaxy s3 (SCH-I535)
I'm using the AxisM rom

The problem seems to have started when I was trying out the Greenpower Free Battery Saver app on the app store. Not sure if that's related or coincidence, but I figured I should mention it since it seems relevant. I've also recently started using Tasker, but I don't currently have it set up to ever touch my data settings. So far I only have it automate silent mode.

Every once in a while 3g service drops as well, and comes back about 30 seconds later. Could it be trying to hand off to 4g and failing maybe?

Any help would be appreciated. Just let me know if more info is needed

thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

This is happeneing to several people on USC as well, including me, its a topic of discussion over at the team uscc forum, & from what it seems, ive been flashing about every rom(including stock) restoring everybackup i have, flashed different modems, & after updating my prl *228 withe mobile network on lte but when i called i only had a 1x signal, rebooted, still no 4g, was giving up tryin to fix it for the day, but decided i wanted to be on rootbox, so rebooted to recovery, wiped cache, data, dalvic, system restored rootbox, rebooted & 4g almost magically started working again.


----------



## Spudster (Jan 6, 2013)

hrdnhvy said:


> This is happeneing to several people on USC as well, including me, its a topic of discussion over at the team uscc forum, & from what it seems, ive been flashing about every rom(including stock) restoring everybackup i have, flashed different modems, & after updating my prl *228 withe mobile network on lte but when i called i only had a 1x signal, rebooted, still no 4g, was giving up tryin to fix it for the day, but decided i wanted to be on rootbox, so rebooted to recovery, wiped cache, data, dalvic, system restored rootbox, rebooted & 4g almost magically started working again.


Fix may be in tomorrow's nightly. See current posts: http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/index.php?/topic/2681-[SUPPORT]-CyanogenMod-10

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## therobut (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey guys thanks for the response.

I was actually able to fix it through a safeguard I took over a year ago and had completely forgotten about.

I don't have the link in front of me, but on XDA there is a thread about backing up vzw gs3 IMEI numbers.

The problem basically stems from Samsung not properly writing your IMEI in the built in backups, so if something goes wrong it gets written to all 0's.

I had done (as root) "reboot nvbackup" when I read that article, which fixes samsung's mistake, so all I had to do to fix this issue was "reboot nvrestore"

If anyone here reading this is having similar problems, DO NOT use "nvrestore" if you didn't do "nvbackup"! It will overwrite your IMEI with all 0's, and leave you with the lame option of an IMEI injection which makes your phone usable, but probably stuck permanently in roaming.

Happy flashing!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

what am i to do if i fixed my IMEI but i am completely missing ERi version


----------



## Spudster (Jan 6, 2013)

bignasty407 said:


> what am i to do if i fixed my IMEI but i am completely missing ERi version


I'm on d2usc, though our hardware is very similar so my solution may fix it for you. I had to revert the phone back to stock, then perform a "Factory Reset" within stock settings to get my system back 100%. I had to do this even though I did the "reboot nvbackup" as mentioned earlier. I guess it simply didn't take as doing "reboot nvrestore" wasn't enough to get my phone back to 4G when this problem occurred.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

thank yo, ill give it a try. best option for a stock OS?


----------



## Spudster (Jan 6, 2013)

bignasty407 said:


> thank yo, ill give it a try. best option for a stock OS?


Stock = what came with your phone. I was able to find a download on a forum dedicated to us cellular.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

